# Small tips to know if a school is interested



## Lvdepech (Nov 14, 2018)

2021 graduate
Sophomore
Womens soccer
Plays for club team

Heard cell phone number left on email is one ?
Any others?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Nov 16, 2018)

D1 can't contact players directly until Junior year (september).  They can only respond to emails or phone calls by sending camp invites, but that doesn't always mean they are interested. 

Best way to know if colleges have any interest is to have your player (not you) contact the coach, especially if they left a cell number.  Leave messages (they can't return calls) and tell them when you will call back or give them your club coach's contact info.  D2 and D3 rules are slightly different, so it depends on the type of program your player is interest in.


----------



## Soccer43 (Nov 17, 2018)

The biggest sign is when the college coach contacts your club coach and says they are interested.  If they are really interested they will ask your coach to pass on that message and encourage you to call them.


----------



## Supermodel56 (May 13, 2019)

Soccer43 said:


> The biggest sign is when the college coach contacts your club coach and says they are interested.  If they are really interested they will ask your coach to pass on that message and encourage you to call them.


Can they even do that anymore until June of sophomore year?  In the OP’s case, sounds like the college coach would have to send that msg in a month or so?


----------



## Real Deal (May 13, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Can they even do that anymore until June of sophomore year?  In the OP’s case, sounds like the college coach would have to send that msg in a month or so?


My understanding is that you can still call them, but they cannot answer the phone until June of sophomore year. I believe they can also call you directly at that time.  Until June of Soph year-- they can talk to you at camps, but I don't think it can be a recruiting conversation.

They can let your coach know they are interested in you.  Can they still email a personalized camp invite?


----------



## outside! (May 13, 2019)

If the coach calls on June 1st before their junior year...


----------



## Mom Taxi (May 13, 2019)

Real Deal said:


> My understanding is that you can still call them, but they cannot answer the phone until June of sophomore year. I believe they can also call you directly at that time.  Until June of Soph year-- they can talk to you at camps, but I don't think it can be a recruiting conversation.
> 
> They can let your coach know they are interested in you.  Can they still email a personalized camp invite?


Today my DD received an email from a coach she had previously been communicating with by phone prior to May 1. The email included information about upcoming camps and stated that per new NCAA rules that they are no longer allowed to communicate with players or even club coaches regarding players prior to June 15  after their sophomore year.


----------

